# History, geneology, and beekeeping



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Really neat pics. I really like the "gum" hives, and plan to create one with moveable frames so I can have the "look", but be safe and legal.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool. I am into genealogy, as well. Also, planning a return trip to Cades Cove in the next couple of months to go camping. -js


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting! I love Cades Cove. Always a thrill to walk up to big bucks. Last time we were there it took hours to get around the loop. A bear was in a tree along the road and everyone had to get out and look at it. I thought about selling tickets for a chance to see one on my front porch! lol


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Didn't beekeepers smile back in the good old days? 

Say Cheeeze


----------



## cannon2000us (May 19, 2010)

Very cool Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Really cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Very Cool! Thanks!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

cool pics
Look at the house in the background and how much they've changed over the years then look at the bee hives, exactly the same.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are cool pictures. I love that kind of stuff. I'd love to be able to go back and see how they did things.

I have a book called Coffee and Hardtack, and it is a book about day to day life in the Union army during the Civil War. In it the author, who was a soldier during the war, talks about "foraging", which is basically stealing from the surrounding area. Chickens, pigs, turkeys, whatever they could find. He specifically mentions how beehives were prized. The foragers would wrap themselves in blankets and go steal the hives at night.

John W Oliver looks freaking SERIOUS!


----------

